# Eric, can you help me, please?



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

Hi, Eric!As you know, I recently finished listening to Mike's tapes. To be exact, I finshed on the 16th of April, 2002. My symptoms were slowly starting to decrease and lessen in intensity. I also started having a regular bowel movement for 5 full days (that hadn't happened in a long time). I started feeling genrally better. The only problem was when I drank beer one night. After that I had bad gas and stomach cramps, but nothing too scary.Today, however, is one of my worst days ever. I have pain, bloating, bad gas, and constipation. I am also very anxious and very depressed (I'd been quite happy for the past few days). I don't know what went wrong here - is it that my mind started rebelling against the positive changes, or is it that my stomach got upset because of something and now my mind is terrified and it is making my stomach feel even worse?







In a few weeks I have to travel to Bosnia; am I going to be able to do it? I feel ill and tired.I am not doing any imagery on my own, I just cannot do that. I am thinking of Mike's voice from time to time and I try to calm down.Is there anything you would recommend to me? How come you can stay in a remission for so long? Do you get bloating, bad gas, cramping from time to time too? A few days ago I wanted to write here that I was feeling better at least 85%, but today's attack is really making me feel worse than ever. Should I hope that this sort of thing is going to slowly disappear? Should I work on it, or should I just let my body do it on its own?The worst thing is that for the whole day I've been thinking of myself as a sick person and thinking how it would be if I was "normal". This kind of thinking may have worsened the problem, but I don't know what comes first - chicken or the egg? Pain or anxitey?Also, I have a constant chronic sore throat. It has been suggested to me that this may be caused by food allergies or Chronic Fatigue Syndrome. I also have bad breath very often even though I brush and floss my teeth regularly and go to a dentist. Can bad breath, IBS-C, and chronic sore throat be caused by a bad bacteria in my gut?I don't know...As I said, I had so many good days, today I am suffering a lot.







Do you have any recommendation for me?Thanks in advance.I am really sorry if I am bothering you, but I feel scared.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Popeye, I will help you out the best I can here sorry to hear your not feeling well at the moment, but it will pass however bad it seems now.The beer first of all can be a trigger threw carbonation and sugars that gut bacteria can feed off hence causing gas and problems of that sort. It can also give you d which is your colon moving to fast.If you have true constipation how many days have you had it. OR do you have incomplete evacuation? The later is a sensation.Anxiuos and depressed will cause your stomach to be upset, so finding the sourse of that could be part of the picture. " I don't know what went wrong here - is it that my mind started rebelling against the positive changes, or is it that my stomach got upset because of something and now my mind is terrified and it is making my stomach feel even worse?"Could be in part the mind armies somewhat, but probably something has upset you and hence your system. One its upset the mind takes over though with negative feelings. Its important here to stay positive and try not to think of the ibs as much as possible as the mere focus on it, adds to the symptoms. So yes terrified makes your gut worse. You have been feeling good lately, this is more of a kindof shock to feeling good.You'll be ready for Bosnia and you will be rested and ready to. I will help you to get to that point before the time comes. We can plan together." am not doing any imagery on my own, I just cannot do that. I am thinking of Mike's voice from time to time and I try to calm down."I will also help you with this, but picture whatever you want here, picture yourself on a beautiful island even or the best thoughts you and your mind can come up with. Just try doing that for now, but I will help on it. Think also distraction."How come you can stay in a remission for so long? Do you get bloating, bad gas, cramping from time to time too? A few days ago I wanted to write here that I was feeling better at least 85%, but today's attack is really making me feel worse than ever. Should I hope that this sort of thing is going to slowly disappear? Should I work on it, or should I just let my body do it on its own?"I am not sure whyy I am and stay so much better completely, but I think it has to do with I understand a lot of it for one and do it everyday also. I do sometimes get bloating, not much gas, but some minor gas pain and some minor spasming that I can control almost everytime, but once in a while its harder then at other times."The worst thing is that for the whole day I've been thinking of myself as a sick person and thinking how it would be if I was "normal". This kind of thinking may have worsened the problem, but I don't know what comes first - chicken or the egg? Pain or anxitey?"It sure will worsen the problem as this really changes the body chemistry. The thing is the chemistry changes then the thinking begins that keeps the chemistry changed either for the good or the bad though. Thoughts are chemical electrical and have chemical electrical input to the body and how it feels and reacts for good or bad."Also, I have a constant chronic sore throat. It has been suggested to me that this may be caused by food allergies or Chronic Fatigue Syndrome. I also have bad breath very often even though I brush and floss my teeth regularly and go to a dentist. Can bad breath, IBS-C, and chronic sore throat be caused by a bad bacteria in my gut?"Also, I have a constant chronic sore throat. It has been suggested to me that this may be caused by food allergies or Chronic Fatigue Syndrome"of course it hasThe sore throat you should talk to your doctor about. Many things including a possible gi conection of upper gi problems may be something, but many other things as well. Dust mites in your carpet or anything, it would have to be checked out." I also have bad breath very often even though I brush and floss my teeth regularly and go to a dentist. Can bad breath, IBS-C, and chronic sore throat be caused by a bad bacteria in my gut?The bacteria in your large colon don't make it back up that high. The teeth are very high in bacteria.I don't think this is your problem I really thing your probelm is IBS. Stool tessting would might rule this out though if you haven't had it done I suggest it highly. Its an important test."I don't know...As I said, I had so many good days, today I am suffering a lot. Do you have any recommendation for me?"This is a setback and it has shocked you, but the less you have the better it will become.Try not to feel scared, see if you can figure out why your depressed and anxious. Anxious is a driving force for symptoms, by the way. And for the moment get some rest, as that is super important to get rid of the negative feellings and to get you back on your feet again. Sleep is restoration mode. That is the first thing, other wise it becomes harder to think clearly. You teetering back and forth and I believe if you keep working it you fall to the good side of the fence so to speak.So don't be hard on yourself or blame yourself or worry to much, it will pass.Hope that helps, but ask away on anything.be careful what you eat right now and get rest even when you start to feel better, be nice to your gut at the moment and it will get better faster.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Popeye, one more thing. I am not saying this jokingly or in regards to how bad things are. But take a big deep breath and hold it for a second and then release it and feel how your body feels when you exhale and then do it just a couple of times. This can help calm things down.let me know.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

Eric,thanks a lot for everything.I always try the breathing technique, but today nothing works. Actually, I had a long talk with my mother tonight, so that calmed me down a bit.I have to learn how to deal with my anxiety, this is unbearable. But, I am sure that this time it is not anxiety that triggered the attack, it just, as you said, made it worse. Must have been something that I ate.Also, by constipation I mean straining. Also, I feel as if I need to go, but when I sit down, I cannot pass the stool. Only small rabbit-like pieces... The stool is not hard, though... I don't know whether it is considered constipation...It's never been more than two days, but when I cannot go, I feel full and it kinda hurts...The worst symptom today is the painful gas.Thanks a lot again. I'll let you know how I'm doing soon...


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Popeye, I recommend more water and perhaps more fiber to your diet and that will help the rabbit pellets hopefully. The fiber is tricky because it can cause gas for the firsst few weeks but in the end it can help some people pretty well.How are you doing today?Also see if you can try this."Safe Place Imagery Scripts 1. Let your imagination choose a place that is safe and comfortable, a place to which you can retreat at any time. This place is important and will help you survive daily stressors. Anytime you need to, let yourself go to this place in your mind. 2. Form a clear image of a pleasant outdoor scene. Use all of your senses. Smell the flowers, feel the breeze. Feel the texture of the surface under your feet. Hear all the sounds in nature, birds singing, wind blowing. See all the sights around you as you let yourself turn in a slow circle to get a full view of this special place. 3. Let a beam of light, like the rays of the sun, shine on you for comfort and healing. Allow yourself to experience the warmth and relaxation."This "Also, by constipation I mean straining. Also, I feel as if I need to go, but when I sit down, I cannot pass the stool. Only small rabbit-like pieces... The stool is not hard, though... I don't know whether it is considered constipation...It's never been more than two days, but when I cannot go, I feel full and it kinda hurts... The worst symptom today is the painful gas."Is really d and c symptoms.The gas passes also the more relaxed you and your colon are as that makes it easier to escape. IF the gas is a problem at home, try to sleep on your left side and also if you get on your knees with your but up inn the air and your arms down a long the side of you and your head tilted to the left the gas will pass easier also.







I should have told you that yesterday sorry.The major issue for the moment I would think is getting a grip on the anxiety. For me I first had to really learn and study what it was and how it differed from different stressors until I understood it more. The HT work really well on me for this and I would keep doing it for a bit, but I forgot if your done with the tapes yet?I will keep checking back with you here and help you get ready for Bosnia.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

Hi, Eric!Thanks for the tips. I'll try to use the imagery that you suggested.Yes, I finished listening to the CDs on the 16th of April. I had about 10 good days after I finished, and now I am already in my 3rd day of not feeling well.Besides, I woke up this morning because my throat is so sore. I guess I may be catching something again. I've had chronic sore throat all my life and drs. could never find what the problem was. Maybe the throat in some wierd way causes my stomach to not behave properly.I'll see my dr. today, although I know that he won't say anything useful.How come you think I am both C&D? I don't have an actual diarrhea. Rabbit-pellet stools, pencil-thin stools, irregularly shaped stools, pain, bloating, gas, tiredness are my symptoms, but I don't have wattery stool.







Thanks again!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

popeye, ask your doctor about the c and cand d symptoms. He can help explain that for you.Hopefully you will see this before you go.Ten questions to askk your doctor. Use this for your throat and for the IBS questions. http://www.AboutDigestion.com/script/main/...rticlekey=13683 It is possible for your throat problems to have an effect or trigger your IBS.Also when your back lets talk again.







Good luck there.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi popeye:What did the doc say?JeanG


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

He has no clue what's wrong with me.He is going to do some blood work.Of course, at the end of the day, he's not going to call, because everything will be "fine".The strangest thing is that my throat does not hurt today and yesterday it was terrible. Then, it will be sore again (I have a lot of mucuous too)without any warning, etc. That tells me that it is not a virus, or an infection, etc. It must be some crazy food allergy or something like that.I am now really confused, because I don't even know whether I am IBS-C, IBS-D, or IBS-C/D. I do have an (incomplete) bowel movement every day, which is soft and often pencil-thin. However, it is not wattery. My Dr. says that wattery/urgent stool is diarrhea. So, according to his description, I do not have diarrhea. But, is it constipation when you have an incomplete bowel movement every day, straining, and yet soft stool?By the way, guys, why don't you go and visit my web page (it is not related to IBS). There is a picture of me (my name is Gordan) under "About Us" section. I have to update that section, because it is taken from another web page that is inteded for people from my country, so many things may not make sense to you...Anyway, here's the address:www.come.to/popeye.comHope you like it.







Thanks again!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Popeye, I will come back to the thread for you in a bit, but here is something to read. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/comp...ve_overview.htm Like I said I will come back to this, sorry the doctor wasn't more help. Maybe the blood work will tell something, maybe not.PS Cool website.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi popeye:I like your website. Those cartoons sure bring back memories.JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Popeye, did you get a chance to read that?This is tough and I am not saying you don't have constipation, but it just sounds like your are c and d and maybe lean to c predominate. Its just to consider, I am not diagnosing you here of course. Yes d predominnate IBS is pretty much constant watery d.This alternation is pretty common in IBS and has do in part with serotonin at synapes in gut cells that line the gut wall and sometimes cause d and sometimes cause c back and forth. This is what I am.Another thing here is if you don't get enough fiber and water, it will lean more to c.I was also thinking about how you can use imagery and since you like Popeye, have you ever incorporated that into some imagery you can use? This can be a good thing.On the throat issues, its something you still need medical advise on. I would think about going to an ear, nose and throat doctor on this as that is what they specialize in."t must be some crazy food allergy or something like that."This is perhaps possible, but it may also be an environmental type of allergy or something coming through the air passages as opposed to and ingested one. There could be a lot of reasons for this, hence the ear, nose and throat doctor.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

Hi, Eric.Thanks for the article. I found it very interesting. I have the following symptoms of C:*Straining *Feeling that there is a blockage in the rectum that prevents bowel movements from passingBut the rest of the symptoms associated with C on the page I do NOT have. So, I guess you're right I may be something in-between C&D. What often happens is that my stool is floating instead of being heavy and hard, but it is not watery. Sometimes it is heavier, but is pencil-thin...Sorry to be so graphic. But, that doesn't bug me too much. The thing that often bugs me most is that often even if I have a good bowel movement, small pieces still ramain, sometimes they are as small as a fingernail, but they bug me until I get rid of them. I guess that is related more to constipation and slow transit as indicated on the page that you provided.Thanks again. Today, again, I feel rather good, no cramping, I had a decent bowel movement, etc. It seems that I go through these cycles every week and they seem unrelated to what I eat. I am often trying to use Mike's imagery of star flakes and the big castle, but it is not always working. I think I'll re-do the CDs when I come back from Bosnia.Also, my friends in Bosnia and Croatia are looking forward to see me; they planned all these road trips for us, but,...I was so anxious about my IBS that I told them about it and they're now not replying. I think that they're shocked and don't know how to respond. Maybe I shouldn't have told them anything. No, no...road trip would be too much for me.Thanks a lot again, Eric.I am so sorry if I bug you with my questions all the time. But, I find your help to be much better than any doctor's help so far.I think I'll print this article on constipation and ask my Dr. about it.Thanks again.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Popeye, I will still help you out here. I have a huge amount of things going on at the moment work wise and life wise, but I will come back to this later today for you, just so you know.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Popeye, it does sound like d and c and more on the c predominate side of it.The alter stool shapes are in part shaped by the altered contractions.This,"The thing that often bugs me most is that often even if I have a good bowel movement, small pieces still ramain, sometimes they are as small as a fingernail, but they bug me until I get rid of them."Maybe in part due to rectal sensitivity, which gives the sensation that alot is there when actually its a smaller amount it is just perceived stronger and felt and you want to get rid of it. Of course you want to get rid of it anyway and your underwear I am sure appreciates it. LOL You know but those cd's in for a couple days before you go and listen. Soon as I hear Mike's voice now, my guts calms. This could be a good preventitive route for you to also bring any anxiety levels down as well. If your work on anything at the moment work on this as much as you can.Your frineds may have been a little shocked. I personnaly think you should not let the IBS or your thoughts of what 'MIGHT HAPPEN' hold you back. I recommend with some caution and being prepared you can make any road trip you want. When you get there you can explain to your friends some in person as much as you think you need to. Most people do take knowing their friend has a problem very well and they may not be totally sympathetic without having it, but more understanding and willing to be helpful."No, no...road trip would be too much for me." I am pointing this out because it can work agaisnt you. You can already set yourself in a frame of mind that you won't do well, in actuality if you get out there don't think about it and have some fun, you should be fine at least 98 or even 100 percent of the time. Part of the actual mechanisms in IBS and the way we think keeps us in the vicious cycle and actually generates symptoms. I also want to say this is not picking on you personnaly with that comment, but tons of IBSers can think this way, almost forced to think this way by the condition, right down to saying things like, "I can go to a resturant." or things similar, but there are a lot of examples to this, but its only us putting limitations on ourselves, because we "ThinK" will have a problem before we actually do. Projecting. In reality it happens and for a minority some may not be able to go places, but I bet if you do it you will be okay. Being somewhat prepared is also good in this regards beforehand.


----------

